# Sacramento vs. L.A. Lakers Game Thread (4/11)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (54-25) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (54-25)
Arco Arena, April 11, 2004
12:30 PT, ABC *

*Probable Starters*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Season Series...*

1/16 - Sacramento 103, Los Angeles 83 

2/26 - Sacramento 103, Los Angeles 101 

3/24 - Los Angeles 115, Sacramento 91


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This could be the first time all season the kings lose three in a row


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What's the condition of Bobby Jackson? Is he going to play or sit out?


----------



## 12261980 (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Adelman should give more time to either T-mass or Songaila because the big men look tired at the end of the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> What's the condition of Bobby Jackson? Is he going to play or sit out?


He might not even play until the playoffs start.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Even with the loss to Phoenix, the Kings still have a shot to grab the second seed and play the Rockets in the first round of the playoffs. Everything hinges on Sunday though.
> 
> If the Kings can beat the Lakers at ARCO Arena and then win one of their last two games versus Denver or Golden State, they will win the Pacific Division and be guaranteed of playing the seven seed—which is going to be Houston.
> 
> Based on the Kings success versus the Rockets this year (4-0), there could be silver lining to not getting the first overall seed.


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/The_Inside_Dishat_Phoenix_0409.html


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Lakers 96 - 98 Kings

Bibby: 26 pts, 6 dimes
Peja: 22 pts
Miller: 18 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

Some of you are in great denial. Kings lose against all the good teams and now the lottery teams (suns) too and suddenly they will win over the lakers . I think Adelman has been exposed as a weak coach.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Because they played terribly the last few games, I think they'll play great against the Lakers. I think it will be a down to the last second type of game. I hope the Kings prevail.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i think my team will lose unless adelman learns that there are more than 8 players on this team. we can beat the lakers if we're focused, just look at how we handled the wolves for 3 quarters. the question is how will adelman handle things.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Hopefully this one won't be a spanking because I wanna see a good game.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

^If you're watching, that's what you're seeing right now. A great game.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

17-8 Kings early

Kings playing fairly Well but what's up with the Lakers so far, they are sluggish as hell. It probably won't continue, but i'll take the sluggish play for the entire


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Lakers 35
Kings 54

Christie: 17 pts (6-9) shooting
Webber: 10 pts, 5 Reb, 3 dimes
Peja: 9 pts, 5 Reb

The effort is there, the Defense is great, the Rebounding is there. Great game by the Kings, especially Christie. If the Kings win, this will boost the confidence level and eliminate the bad memories in the past 15 games or so.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Lakers 85
Kings 102

Webber: 25 pts, 12 Reb, 5 dimes
Christie: 21 pts, 5 dimes (Phenomenal game)
Peja: 13 pts, 9 Reb
Bibby: 15 pts, 8 dimes
Miller: 12 pts, 8 Reb, 4 dimes

GREAT GAME, hopefully it's all but good things from here on out.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good win for you guys. Let's see how you contain it back-to-back night.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

when peja rebounds well, we usually have a good game. we tied them on the boards which is extraordinary. but how about that chris webber one handed jam ! he's BACK ladies & gentlemen! 

this is what happens when we play a full 48 of ball, but still the only team i've ever pheared going against the kings are the spurs.

:grinning: :mob:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT A GAME, THATS KINGS ****ING BASKETBALL, not that ***** **** theyve been playing... And we didnt even get that great of a game from Peja OR Bibby... What a great late birthday present  I loved the one handed ally oop, and great job, Lakers cut it to 11 in the fourth, momentum was shifting, then a 7-0 run by the Kings...This is just what the Kings needed. A win in Denver or Golden State seals the deal...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Good win! You guys played well and the Lakers were awful.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> Because they played terribly the last few games, I think they'll play great against the Lakers. I think it will be a down to the last second type of game. I hope the Kings prevail.


Well, I'm glad I was wrong about it being a down to the last second type of game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a pretty big optimist when it comes to the Kings, but I have to admit that I wasn't expecting them to win today...great game, now lets seal up the 2 spot:yes:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a pic of Webber standing under the hoop after that ally-oop?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee Articles...*

It's showtime: Springing back into form, Kings put away Lakers 

Kobe, Shaq have differing views on the Kings' defense 

Kings Notes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Shaquille O'Neal on Sunday, after his Lakers lost to the Kings: "It's obvious they're never going to play defense. All they can do is foul."
> 
> Adelman on Monday: "No one in the press seems to realize it, what the guy says is ridiculous. I know I think what he says is ridiculous. It's comical. Some people just drool all over him, no matter what he says. I do find it interesting that whenever they lose, it's always something."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8877561p-9804144c.html


----------

